# New Rescues...



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

This first boy I got a little less then a week ago! He's mad huge strides since I first got him. He was super pale, skinny, lethargic, and had fin rot! He's doing so well now!! And he's such a pretty boy! 

Friday









Today


















These 2 I just got today. The first one is doing really well, besides some nasty finrot, and the fact that he's super tiny, he's eating, and settled in really really well! 

The other boys is not doing well at all, he's super skinny, clamped fins, floating on his side, not really moving at all. He's in a heated tank,clean water, low water level so he can breathe easier, with stress coat and a bit of aquarium salt!

Meet Garrison









































And Oz


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my- Oz you are adorable and gosh darn you better be a fighter! <3
Makes me wanna go grab my own red boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck with them...they are in good hands now! BTW the first fish is looking great


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow Oz looks pretty bad! Wish you luck with all of them


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! The 1st one changed so MUCH!!! I can see he is in better hands than before. He was like pale white, and now he's like a rich light green. I also liked his highlights. MAJOR CHANGE.
I wish Good Luck to Garrison and Oz, to get better. Do you have a name for the 1st one? He is really pretty.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Do you have a name for the 1st one? He is really pretty.


Yes, his name is Trickster (the boyfriend named him, lol)


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Am I the only one who wishes you could actually hug a betta? :-? I brought my marble CT home as a dull grayish color with dark purplish blotches on his fins. After a week he's a cute fleshy pink with beautiful deep purple spots and some lovely blue/green iridescence. I can't wait to see how the color continues to change. I suspect his body will just continue to darken up.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Really hope they all pull through. Especially that little guy. I hope there's a fighter in him. Best of luck to you and keep us updated!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately little oz did not make it....


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww, I'm sorry about Oz. At least his last hours were spent in clean, warm water with someone who cared. So sad.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Aw poor fella.
I do wish the black at the edges didn't mean fin rot, because on some colors, it'd look so pretty. But it's bad and therefore not pretty. V.V

And poor oz.
I do hope the other too make it. =3


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You've got beautiful boys Moonshadow! I love seeing how a neglected betta turns out, and how pretty they will be. 

Sam ~ Not all black edges = finrot. Pineapple coloured bettas often have a thick black band around their tails.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Oz. He was in really bad condition it seemed and at least you made the last of his life less dreadful.

Fleetfish, I think he was simply referring to the black edges on these fish (where the edge of the fin is shorter than the rest), not all fish in general.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> You've got beautiful boys Moonshadow! I love seeing how a neglected betta turns out, and how pretty they will be.
> 
> Sam ~ Not all black edges = finrot. Pineapple coloured bettas often have a thick black band around their tails.


oh? i never heard of pineapple color. i must look this up. =3

EDIT:
Oh gawds. they're gorgeous


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Good for you for taking these fishies into your home! Rescuing a poor little betta is a great feeling, although it's not always easy, like with Oz. :/ I'm sorry for your loss. Just know that he was in a far better place with you than where he got that sick.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope to have enough tanks at some point where I can rescue Bettas. There was only one case where I wanted to do a rescue and it was my first experience with a giant betta that had clamped fins and fungus. I made the mistake of telling them it was sick and then they wouldn't let me buy him. Poor guy died in the store even though they did try to help it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True Indigo, that is what happened to me!!! I just pointed out she had some fin rot, they snatched her from my hand and said YOU CANT HAVE HER and said they'd "heal her". Which really meant they were flushing her ;(


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Oz. At least you gave him a loving home to pass in.

You did a lovely job with that first boy! I'm sure your other new guy will flourish in your care as well.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> True Indigo, that is what happened to me!!! I just pointed out she had some fin rot, they snatched her from my hand and said YOU CANT HAVE HER and said they'd "heal her". Which really meant they were flushing her ;(


Not necessarily. Depends on where you bought them from. For example, Petco has a policy that makes them treat a fish for as long as it's alive and to do what they can for it. It's just the case that they don't always notice the fish since they often have to do other things. I found the employees that work at my local store don't mind being told that a fish is dead or sick or needs a water change and in every case I've done it, they've attended to it immediately.

If you're worried, you can talk to the manager about it and such. Try to see if you can ask if the fish can be held for you while it heals until it's healthy enough to be resold and if you can periodically check it. My Petco did that with me. It was just the case that the poor guy passed away over night.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

they wouldn't even do that x.x I said I wanted her, knew what I was doing and all.. she said "no" mainly because "their" policy is returning fish after 14 days. :/ and if the fish is sick, comes back dead, we get a refund... I wouldn't do it but I guess that particular store has. :roll: and most of their bettas were dead x.x or sick. And Ditsy died from ich of all things simple ><

After that I went to a different petsmart :lol: they are better there.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww they are all so gorgeous, I'm sorry you lost oz


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry about Oz. Hope your other guys heal up! BTW I love your first guy.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a couple updated pictures of Trickster and Garrison


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

They're looking better already! Really happy for you!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thought it was time to post an update on Garrison!! No one believes me that it's the same fish! Hehe


----------

